# My road seems a lot quieter



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

We have noticed that our county road has quieted down lately. I hate the high prices of gas, but it has cut down on traffic. The city folks who have been moving out here over the past few years would make 4 or 5 trips to town every day. They kept the road hot.

Is anyone else noticing a drop in traffic in your areas?

HHH


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Have people quit taking kids to some activities and just picking one, instead of two or three. Also, are people thinking about what they are needing and doing everything after work for example. That would be interesting to know what the retailers are saying. Are they seeing an upswing during the post-work hours and a slow down during the evening hours. I also wonder...is the internet shopping picking up. Would be a great CNN/Fox news piece.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Traffic hasnt changed on the road i live, they still zoom along at 75 to get nowhere fast


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

it took me until recently, after 25 years in the military and never being near home to realize what I missed.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I think habits are starting to change. I know mine has.

The road has quited down quite a bit around here.

I have also seen more no-till corn than I have for sometime.

Also local motorcycle dealer can't keep them stocked. Used ones are selling close to new price.

Road diesel hit $4.72 and Gas is at $3.88. Gas was at a high of $3.95 last week. Where will it end?









HHH


----------



## hahay (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm seeing over $4.20. it's ridiculous, when will this end?


----------

